# negative rake scrapers



## dave R (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi How do you sharpen and sharpen the top bevel of your scrapers. Can I use the side of my grinder stones? thanks


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 3, 2022)

There is no need to dress the relief angle, just dress the bevel itself. For safety reasons never apply pressure to the side of a vitreous wheel. Use a table type tool rest and cut back the relief angle by hand when needed, which is only when the relief angle is nearly gone.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 3, 2022)

Pictures or diagrams would be most helpful! Chuck


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 3, 2022)

Straight from D-Way

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 3, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Pictures or diagrams would be most helpful! Chuck


Good video above from Steve. Don’t want to take over Dave’s post so will post a tutorial of one turners method.


----------



## dave R (Mar 4, 2022)

Wow: Thanks for all the help. That video was perfect. Please feel free to jump in here anytime. I didn't think I wanted a hollow ground top bevel but I guess I need it. Hopefully this negative rake will make hollowing my lidded boxes a little less nerve racking. Again thanks for the help. Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 4, 2022)

If you haven't seen it Dave, check out this thread John posted as well. I can personally attest to the fact that he knows how to sharpen!!!






Sharpening negative rake scrapers


Here‘s one turner’s way to sharpen negative rake scrapers. Doesn‘t matter what the size, shape or profile is, all tools are ground the same parameters. The relief angle only needs to be renewed when it is almost gone from many hundreds of bevel dressings. If/when it needs attention grind...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 4, 2022)

Tried the upside down sharpening shown in the video this afternoon. Only used it on the outside of a wet form, but impressed with how it performed. Worth a try if you haven't yet.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

